# Favorite Budget Light(s) for 018



## bykfixer (Nov 9, 2018)

As Thanksgiving approaches it looks like most will have picked a favorite sub$35 light already this year. If not, you can add one later.

I bought some lights at my local grocery store during the spring and summer. Ones that were made by old-school companies like Rayovac and Eveready. 

My favorite was the Rayovac Sportsman 2018 edition. It was introduced in the 1940's and continued to be a "better" flashlight than the typical until the late 1960's when alluminum sprinkler pipe style cop lights were being made.

I don't know what year they were discontinued, but in 2017 they were reintroduced at box stores like Lowes for around $15. A yellow rubberized coat wraps the alluminum tube and it has a glow in the dark ring at the front. It's a throwey LED light with a high and low. Not some super max bright, but definitely plenty of light. 

The Maglite Solitaire in warm was also a favorite. And still an all time classic, the Fenix E01 became a very often used little number for me this year.






Versus a 1950's Sportsman





I use an 18500 in mine.


----------



## Random Dan (Nov 9, 2018)

For me it's the Lumntop Tool AAA in Nichia 219. The m-l-h mode spacing is goofy and annoying, but the solid build, beautiful Nichia tint, clicky switch, and sub $20 price point more than make for any shortcomings.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Nov 9, 2018)

Lumintop Tool 2.0: instant fun!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 9, 2018)

I picked up a Wowtac A2S headlamp this year and it turned out very useful with unexpectedly decent mode spacing and runtime. The moonlight mode isn't very useful but is there if needed. I bought a separate headband/strap off ebay for it that doesn't have a top strap option for it that doesn't is a tighter fit (harder to turn up/down). It came with a 3400 18650 battery with built in charging circuit (micro USB) that works pretty good. The tint is a little yellowish but better than the greenish of a Fenix HL60 headlamp I also got this year (half price from Academy Sports).


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 11, 2018)

For a real down to basics light look at the BudgetLiteForum 348 (BLF348) at Gearbest. Basically, it is a version of the Slingfire 348 with a Nichia 219 emitter. Price varies from $7-$10 USD, and it isn't always in stock, but it is a great basic keychain-style lilght. Single mode, AAA only, although some will swear it works great with a 10440, with a wonderfully machined body. It is literally impossible to see where the body and tailcap join. It comes with a nice tight clip, and the latest version is available with a lanyard/split ring hole in the clip. Just a great basic light, and cheap enough to be a handout light to friends and family.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 11, 2018)

Keep an eye on Aliexpress's Sofirn store. Sofirn is developing what is basically a version of the Fenix E01 using a high CRI 5mm LED. It will come in both 3200K and 5000K versions. The current body color is black, but red and blue are coming soon. The list price is $7.01 USD. Currently both versions are either sold out or almost gone, but more are coming as soon as they are built. It is a single mode twisty, with a split key ring on the rear cap. It will tail stand, and has cutouts for a 5mmx1mm trit vial and a 5;mm magnet. Another nice giveaway light.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 11, 2018)

Not sure if I am leaving anything else out for 2018 but the Olight i3T has impressed me so far. $20 and shipping, it is a nice simple 2 level AAA capable of some pretty decent output. I wish it was available with a neutral LED but the cool white is very good without any blue.Seems to be well made,comparable to lights in the $40-$60 range. The i3T is about the same size as the Microstream and also sports a good two-way clip. The clicky works well and is much better than the one on my recently purchased Microstream as is the tint. I like it so well I have been using it for EDC in conjunction with a couple smaller AAA lights. I think I may spring for more expensive limited copper version and definitely will grab one if it is offered in brass.


----------



## Dynapoints (Nov 11, 2018)

The copper version is really beautiful. Very impressed with the build quality and light output. Purchased one for me and one to give away but am finding it hard to part with.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 11, 2018)

My three fav budget lights are the Lumintop IYP365 two AAA Penlight I found brand new for $14, my Olight i3T in Copper($29), and my FourSevens Preon Pen Light(to differentiate from the Preon I & Preon II) that I got for $25. I realize that I got a couple of incredible deals but I have loved all 3...


----------



## flatline (Nov 12, 2018)

The Energizer Hardcase 2AA Task Light is my default recommendation when a non-flashaholic asks for a generic flashlight recommendation. Especially if it's for someone with arthritis or less dextrous hands.

I typically see it for $14-ish at Target or a hardware store.

I'm also still a huge fan of the Eveready 1D lights. They're dirt simple to use, cost about $3, and are great battery vampires. I get hours of useable light out of alkaline batteries that read below 0.9v. I think everyone should buy a pair to keep for emergencies or as loaners ('cuz we all know loaners never come back...).

--flatline


----------



## Thetasigma (Nov 12, 2018)

Lumintop tool and IPY365 are solid choices in that range. The Emisar D1 can be had for $35 now and is possibly my favorite production light to date.


----------



## elzilcho (Nov 12, 2018)

I'll second (third?) the Olight i3T. The quality is very good, even at 2x-3x the price. Modes are more useful than they sound and I like that the low level will slowly diminish with a depleted battery rather than just turn off. If they offer it in titanium I'll be all over it.


----------



## matt4350 (Nov 13, 2018)

I’m also another happy i3T buyer, feels right, works right, looks right. I recently bought a Jaxman E3, a seemingly well-made AA nichia offering for just over 20 bucks with a good clip and modes that suit me quite well. I’ve not tested runtime, but 266 hours is the claim on low. I shall be getting a few more of these.


----------



## xxo (Nov 13, 2018)

Not new for '18, but I am still liking the ML25's and ML50's very much and you can't go wrong with the LED AAA Mini Mag and LED Solitaires either - all great lights at great prices! Still made in the USA.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 14, 2018)

At the Home Depot new for 2018-19 is an upgraded 3C triple LED.
[h=2]Model # 18FL0209[/h][h=2]Internet #305098620[/h][h=2]Store SKU #1003187147[/h]

Defiant 1200 Lumens LED Flashlight.
$12.97 Maybe it'll be less when they start their Black Friday specials.

I have a couple of the earlier 650 lumen versions, It's one of the lights that my grandson likes to take camping. I made a couple of spacers so that the 3C can run on a single 18650 wrapped in water bottle plastic. So when I saw this one at 1200 lumens I had to pick it up.

WOW! It has a nice field filling beam, wide and bright, with a wide hot spot. A nice combination of flood and throw. I like it. I wish I had a lathe so that I could shorten the tube, but with the long handle, it makes it easy to find in the pack. The new version also has a slightly smaller head.


----------



## flatline (Nov 14, 2018)

I've been getting lots of use out of my Thrunight Ti3, but since it starts in firefly mode, I'm careful who I recommend it to.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 17, 2018)

Got to say that this year I think I’ve most enjoyed having a Maglite Solitaire incandescent back in use. That little light has soul.


----------



## Agpp (Nov 22, 2018)

DQG Tiny 4th 18650.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 23, 2018)

While the sales are going on, I have seen the Lumintop BLF GT mini for $35 USD. Its head is large enough that it wouldn't be a good pocket light, but it might work well in a holster on one's belt.

I have also seen the Nitecore P30 on sale for about the same price. I know from personal experience that it rides well on a belt, and is just an all around good light.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 4, 2018)

Maglight AA Pro LED. Got them on Amazon for just under $16. X-mas presents for my co-workers.


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 5, 2018)

Most of the time I'm not that excited about budget lights from past experience. However took a chance on the Sofirn SF36, XP-L, V6 neutral white when Sofirn had a special on them for $10.99 on Amazon (limit one per person) a few months ago. And am very happy with the light.

Took a chance on a Rayovac 2xAAA penlight for $5.99 for BlackFriday and not excited about it at all. Was considered a door buster too. Now they are $5.18........still not interested.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 7, 2018)

This little $6 2xAA Energizer may be my favorite this year. 
Just bought it this week.
A little alluminum grocery store number that is a throwey 60 lumens touting 40 hours of runtime. 
Nothing special about it really. Just a nice spot with a ton of spill for an inspection light in a mini mag sized platform. No blue or yellow or green. A cool beam at the neutral end of the scale.


----------



## AVService (Dec 7, 2018)

I have to throw in for my favorite budget find this year in the 

Milwaukee 2aaa Penlight!



This one is a simple 100l single speed penlight but there are features that have made it a standout to me.
They use what they call "Trueview" technology on all of their lights and I have no idea what this really means but these are the first readily available lights that I know of that are Neutral in tint at all!

I use mine all day,every day with wiring and construction and this thing does throw a great neutral beam unlike any other angry blue like I am used to from the mass market.

Mine has also been reliable entirely and my favorite feature might be that I can exchange it for another at any Home Depot if it does die like I did for years with Maglite!

There is also a nice rubber bite zone so I can hold it like a Caveman as needed and it seems to get pretty great runtime on 2 standard aaa leakers.

I go through them fast enough that they do not get a chance to leak.

So this light and my ZL EDC are a great team for me and it is worth trying out if you need simple and reliable and easily available to boot!

And for some reason I can not get a Pic to attach?


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 7, 2018)

Cool, I've been close to buying that one a few times at HD. Nice to know that it's a good option. I guess its direct competition is the Stylus Pro.


AVService said:


> I have to throw in for my favorite budget find this year in the
> 
> Milwaukee 2aaa Penlight!
> 
> ...


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 7, 2018)

I have to add the Olight I3S to my favorite budget light of 2018. Only had it a few days but it has definitely impressed. DIdn't think I'd like the M, H, L mode placement but overall I like it. If I'm using it middle of the night I just put my finger over the lens and double twist to get to the .5 lumen. Has a nice tint, great beam, and good runtime as tested by others. Happy :thumbsup:


----------



## AVService (Dec 7, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Cool, I've been close to buying that one a few times at HD. Nice to know that it's a good option. I guess its direct competition is the Stylus Pro.


Maybe but I have never seen a Streamlight with anything like a Neutral tint at all?
I like them mostly but the tint has always been terrible on mine.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 7, 2018)

Agreed. I was thinking more along the lines of both of them being tough, single mode, 2xaaa penlights.


AVService said:


> Maybe but I have never seen a Streamlight with anything like a Neutral tint at all?
> I like them mostly but the tint has always been terrible on mine.


----------



## ven (Dec 8, 2018)

Fav budget light, just a tad under $30 when purchased. So impressed i got another, the skilhunt H03 neutral white
On the right









Magnetic tail(useful!), similar UI to zebras, double click on L/M/H/T and each has sub level. Also a useful locator in the switch, press hold on off for a low level red blink.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey Ven,

Does that silver-ish ribbed thing in the background put out teenager soothing aromas or something? Perhaps a keep the dog from biting the postman high pitched sound?


----------



## ven (Dec 8, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Hey Ven,
> 
> Does that silver-ish ribbed thing in the background put out teenager soothing aromas or something? Perhaps a keep the dog from biting the postman high pitched sound?



Its my tint/ct/CRI testing lab............ 
The vase is more well known than my flashlight collection :laughing: 
Would not mind, its taking up valuable flashlight space, just stuck there as no where else to stick it!and not by me(no comments there thanks haha).


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2018)

I have a friend with a teenage daughter so I was hoping you'd be able to provide info about your magical orb that provides a teenager calming hypnotic aroma or something.
But thanks for clearing that up.

I'll tell him to try flowers in a vase.


----------



## ven (Dec 8, 2018)

:laughing: I can only wish it possessed that magic 

But flowers in a vase does or can help for sure


----------



## Charlie Hustle (Dec 22, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]The Sofirn C01 is one of the greatest low-level application lights per dollar that I’ve purchased, and for my uses it is the Fenix E01 killer.[/FONT]


----------



## Marcus1 (Jan 3, 2019)

For the money, I like the WOWTAC A2. Can't beat the price. Love 90 degree lights.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 4, 2019)

Marcus1 said:


> For the money, I like the WOWTAC A2. Can't beat the price. Love 90 degree lights.



I have the A2S and for the price it is impressive and the output levels are about perfect for my uses.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2019)

I think this one won the prize called favorite budget light of 2018. 
45 throwey lumens ansi rated for 9 hours on supplied carbon zinc batteries from the original flashlight company that began around 1910.

It's similar to those $2 multi LED check out style or $12 8 pack, but is way more solid and weighty. $6 at my local grocery store.


----------



## Crazy Uncle Gary (Jan 13, 2019)

And to think I thought I had enough flashlights!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 14, 2019)

Crazy Uncle Gary said:


> And to think I thought I had enough flashlights!


The only time you have enough flashlights is when you don't have enough money to buy more.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 23, 2019)

$20 Thrunite T10 II


----------



## JimIslander (Feb 23, 2019)

[h=1]LUMINTOP EDC01. $10 wonder.[/h]


----------



## broadgage (Mar 9, 2019)

flatline said:


> ----
> 
> I'm also still a huge fan of the Eveready 1D lights. They're dirt simple to use, cost about $3, and are great battery vampires. I get hours of useable light out of alkaline batteries that read below 0.9v. I think everyone should buy a pair to keep for emergencies or as loaners ('cuz we all know loaners never come back...).
> 
> --flatline



I agree, but these are not easy to find in the UK, can anyone suggest a UK stockist ?


----------



## xxo (Mar 9, 2019)

broadgage said:


> I agree, but these are not easy to find in the UK, can anyone suggest a UK stockist ?




Don't know if they have them, but You might want to see if walmart has any of the ozark trail 1D's if you can'y find the Eveready 1D.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?447897-Ozark-Trail-1D-LED&p=5215093#post5215093


----------



## xxo (Mar 9, 2019)

I recently picked up a few of these:

https://www.lifegear.com/ar-tech-flashlight-lantern

Pretty impressed for the price, especially the lantern mode; should be great for kids, camping, fishing or emergencies.


----------



## JimIslander (Mar 9, 2019)

Dynapoints said:


> The copper version is really beautiful. Very impressed with the build quality and light output. Purchased one for me and one to give away but am finding it hard to part with.



I literally have 19 flashlights sitting on my desk. I reach for my copper i3T 95% of the time when I need a quick light indoors.


----------



## broadgage (Mar 14, 2019)

xxo said:


> Don't know if they have them, but You might want to see if walmart has any of the ozark trail 1D's if you can'y find the Eveready 1D.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?447897-Ozark-Trail-1D-LED&p=5215093#post5215093



Unfortunately we do not have Walmart in the UK. Asda, a UK supermarket are owned by Walmart, but there appears to be no commonality of stock.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 14, 2019)

Look up Varta in the UK. That's the Euro name for Rayovac so stores that carry Varta may carry Eveready too.


----------



## xxo (Mar 15, 2019)

broadgage said:


> Unfortunately we do not have Walmart in the UK. Asda, a UK supermarket are owned by Walmart, but there appears to be no commonality of stock.



Sorry for the false lead, I know there is no home depots in the UK, but for some reason I thought walmarts were opening up there....maybe I got them confused with asda?

I do see that they have the Everady 1D LEDs in a 2 pack on amazon UK but they ain’t exactly cheap - over £35!!! – these 2 packs sell here at home depot for under $6!


----------

